# My red is 5 weeks old and giant. check my pics



## reptilesunlimited (Aug 27, 2008)

i dont know how to load up pics, i have some on my website would it be okay if i posted the website up. i am not trying to advertise, i just really want to show everyone how nice bobbys tegus are. please let me know. thanks[/url]


----------



## hoosier (Aug 27, 2008)

theres no address to go to lol


----------



## reptilesunlimited (Aug 27, 2008)

i know, i have posted on some fourms before and they said i was advertising,

<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.freewebs.com/tncreptiles">www.freewebs.com/tncreptiles</a><!-- w -->


----------



## akward_silence91 (Aug 27, 2008)

no reds?


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

Since you already have pictures hosted on your web page it is easy to share them here. All you have to do is put the URL of the picture between these two codes





For example here is a picture I took from your page:




If you right click on the picture and click properties, you will be giving the link to the image. That is the link you want to put between the codes.


----------



## reptilesunlimited (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks, so yeh here everyone is my picture of my tegu


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yea my red is huge too! He is already over 14"


----------



## reptilesunlimited (Aug 27, 2008)

this one is smaller than that but crazy fast.


----------

